# Ariens ST824 Aluminum Gear Case Leak



## Reds Green (Dec 26, 2013)

My 1987 model year Ariens ST824 (924050 s/n 74,326, 1986 Tec. HM80) has a aluminum auger gear case that pukes its goo! The previous owner reports he replaced the output shaft seals and the input shaft o-ring with the proper parts. It doesn't look like the leak is from the output (auger) seals - they look dry. But there's a perpetual drip on the bottom of the gear case. I don't detect that the input or the output shafts are bent or that the gear box is cracked, and the general condition of the unit, including the auger/impeller/bucket is really nice. The lubricant in there is the Ariens Liquid Grease - it looks and acts like carmel ice cream topping. Disassembly reveals that the bushing and gears look new. However, the gear case gasket - where it meets the input shaft area - looks to be misaligned. Thus my question: How critical is the gear case gasket placement where it terminates at the input shaft? Does the input shaft o-ring do all the sealing here, or does the gasket need to be in perfect alignment? Like a Chevy intake manifold, should there be a dab of RTV right in the corners to seal up the end gap?









Auger assembly part number per Ariens PM-24-88 is 524030

Oh, and should I be posting this in the Ariens-specific forum, or is this general repair and maintenance forum the appropriate place for this question?

ps - a huge thanks and major kudos to sscotsman's 1960s & 1970s Ariens website. Talk about THE definitive guide which, instead of *maybe* and *this one time at band camp* information, facts, data, and reason permeate the entire site. I read nearly every word there before asking for help here. Great job and thank you, Scot.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Leaky gearcase*

If you think it is leaking from the case halves, by all means add some sealant before buttoning it up. My leaks have always been from the seals. Sometimes they are just dry from having sit for a long time (I work on a lot of "field finds" that have not been run in a long time.) In dry seal situations, the problem diminishes when they moisten up after operating. There are also products that can be added to your case oil that will help seal. But sometimes the problem is faulty installation, or a torn or cracked seal. Replacement is then the only option. MH


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

I use a tiny bit of Loctite 518 anaerobic gasket sealant on any gasket that I don't want to leak.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I know you already know but remember to have those areas absolutely clean and dry before sealing. When I worked in a dealership in the old days we had lots of those leaky intake manifolds and we always used a little dab of rtv or the loctite mentioned. Both worked well as long as everything was clean and dry. I'd probably use sealer at those corners. I didnt trust the loctite at first but over time it proved itself to be better than the rtv in the flat, long continuous runs.

And remember if the women don't find you handsome they ought to find you handy.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> And remember if the women don't find you handsome they ought to find you handy.


Red would find a way to fix it with duct tape.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had an early 90s ST824... loved it for 20 years and it is still in use by someone else. After about 15 years the deferential always dripped a little. Although, not the right thing to do, I just tolerated it because I would park it on a piece of plywood.

Now to my point. The local Ariens dealer mechanic told me the number one cause of deferential leaks is from over filling with oil. The inventible pressure from the heat built up in the unit would eventually get past the best sealing job. I have no idea if this is valid or not, but it might be worth keeping in mind for the future.


This probably didn't help much 

Ken


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

ken53 said:


> I had an early 90s ST824... loved it for 20 years and it is still in use by someone else. After about 15 years the deferential always dripped a little. Although, not the right thing to do, I just tolerated because I would park it on a piece of plywood.
> 
> Now to my point. The local Ariens dealer mechanic told me the number one cause of deferential leaks is from over filling with oil. The inventible pressure from the heat built up in the unit would eventually get past the best sealing job. I have no idea if this is valid or not, but it might be worth keeping in mind for the future.
> 
> ...


The same holds true for big gear boxes on industrial equipment Ken, they don't like to be overfilled and will blow the seals out if you give them too much.
The manual for my Ariens is very specific about not having too much oil in it.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> The same holds true for big gear boxes on industrial equipment Ken, they don't like to be overfilled and will blow the seals out if you give them too much.
> The manual for my Ariens is very specific about not having too much oil in it.


Thanks for confirming that. It does make sense. I guess reading the rest of my manual is something I should do.

Not much snow in the forecast. ):

Ken


----------



## Reds Green (Dec 26, 2013)

*Solved*

SOLVED: The gear case had Ariens L2 lubricant in it. The previous owner was cleaning out his shelves and found the bottle of lubricant he used in the thing and brought it by. No wonder it leaked. I just bought a tube of "Super Lube "00" Grease" and its super-gooey compared to the L2 caramel syrup. Once I get the gear case buttoned up and filled with the correct "00" stuff, I bet it stops leaking. If you left the fill plug out I doubt it'd leak out.

The tube says American Lubricating Company p/n 19100 Super Lube "00" Grease. I've seen Stens 770-127 "00" Grease touted as appropriate for use on snow thrower gear cases.

On the Stens MSDS site:

http://www.stens.com/assets/media/pdf/770-123,770-127,770-172_(00_Grease).pdf, 

Stens p/n 770-127 "00" Grease is manufactured by American Lubricating Company. I suspect Stens re-brands the ALCO Super Lube "00" grease, and that it's the same stuff as the 19100 Super Lube "00".

Ariens says their "00" Liquid Grease p/n 00007200 is "Semi-Fluid N.L.G.I. No. 00 Lithium E.P. Complex Grease"

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Pr...-Chemicals-Oils/Grease-Guns/00007200/225890/s

So, with all that said, I'm hopeful that, because the Super Lube "00" seems to cross over to the Stens p/n 770-127, and Stens is marketing that p/n for snow thrower gear cases, it is an appropriate alternative to the Ariens 00007200 stuff.

As an aside, folks prescribing automotive gear lubricant for snow throwers with brass auger gears may be hurting their gears. Some "EP" lubricants for automotive applications (80W-90 for example) contain sulfur to achieve the high pressure resistances required. These additives are corrosive to copper alloys, which the bronze worm wheel is made of and are therefore not appropriate.

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/28958/ep-additives-effects


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Red would find a way to fix it with duct tape.


Wondered who might catch that! Roflol.


----------



## Reds Green (Dec 26, 2013)

*Wrap-up Thoughts*

Gearcase lubricant leak has ceased! 

The machine only ran for about 15 minutes clearing away some packed snow drifts before the temperature warmed up and all the snow left for the season. But, it was long enough to circulate the "00" grease in the gearcase. After it sat in the shed for a month, I checked the gearcase and the area beneath it and NO LEAKS. So for those of you with a leaking auger gearcase, verify what lubricant is prescribed by Ariens for your particular gearcase (not the lubricant the parts counter folks or even the mechanics say to use) and ensure thats what you have in your gearcase. The reason I had the wrong lubricant in my gearcase is because the previous owner was told by the parts guy that the '00' grease was superseded by the L2 lubricant - which just isn't true. Hope this bit of information helps somebody fishing around for answers in the future!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That "00" lube is also sold by primeline through Oreilly auto parts. I get it there because it's convenient.

Oreilly P/N 7-06612 32oz $10.50


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

reds green. john deere sells the same grease in a standard grease gun tube for corn heads on combines. John Deere Special-Purpose Corn Head Gun Grease - AN102562


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I know you already know but remember to have those areas absolutely clean and dry before sealing. When I worked in a dealership in the old days we had lots of those leaky intake manifolds and we always used a little dab of rtv or the loctite mentioned. Both worked well as long as everything was clean and dry. I'd probably use sealer at those corners. I didnt trust the loctite at first but over time it proved itself to be better than the rtv in the flat, long continuous runs.
> 
> And remember if the women don't find you handsome they ought to find you handy.


 HEY JOE how is the lawnmower form working for u


----------



## Reds Green (Dec 26, 2013)

*The right consistency*

John Deere AN102562 "Corn Head Grease" is NLGI Grade "0" which is _*similar to*_ NLGI "00" but not _*same as*_ NLGI "00". The difference is the relative "thickness". If one can't get "00" grease, then the "0" consistency would be the next best choice so long as one could get it into their gearcase in sufficient quantity, as opposed to, say, 80W-90 or Ariens L2.

See: NLGI consistency number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For those with the agricultural mindset, one might consider Super S Cotton Picker Spindle Grease 00 from Tractor Supply for $5/qt. which, for the JD folks, is green in color, and meets the NLGI "00" consistency requirements prescribed by Ariens, and (so the manufacturer says) meets John Deere JDN-360 and JDN-380 requirements. Unfortunately (for the 3oz quantity required for snowblower auger gearcases), the actual John Deere Spindle Grease p/n AN113719 which meets NLGI "00" consistency standards, comes in 35 pound (and larger!) containers. I suppose for some, a bucket of this really is on hand! For the average homeowner, the O'reilly's part number or the TSC stuff is probably more realistic. If anybody knows a Deere part number for their Spindle Grease that comes in quart or smaller quantity, please post it for those that must have the JD quality. 

I'm not certain that all "00" grease is created equal. The actual Ariens stuff is Lithium Extreme Pressure or LEP. Is the O'reilly and TSC stuff also LEP? Does anybody know?

Great ideas, guys! Bringing light to what's "right" and alternative methods helps folks looking for answers here now _and_ for the future.


----------

